# Cutting board using Leopard wood



## daves1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone used leopard wood (lacewood) in a cutting board?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I haven't but you might find this link helpful.


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

I have used the denser South American Lacewood in cutting boards. It has nasty splinters, but sands well. It throws up a lot of these splinters when I cut it on the table saw so I wear a face shield. I think it is hard enough to stand up to wear in the kitchen. But, most of these boards were probably too pretty to see a lot of daily use. Lacewood would not be the primary wood, but mixed with Maple, etc. The less dense and lighter colored Lacewood is great for boxes. I have some examples in my projects.


----------

